# C2Motorsports MK6 2.5 Software 200HP **NOW AVAILABLE**



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2Motorsports recently had the opportunity for our 2012 Software Development car to come back in for additional tuning. Since we had originally tuned the car, the owner has added the Carbonio cold air intake, as well as the Eurojet exhaust. Below you will see the Dyno results from our in house Mustang MD 500 Dyno










You can purchase this software for $299 here: MK6 2.5 NA SOFTWARE


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great numbers!

Any idea when c2uner or port flashing will be available on the mk6?


Peter


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gugu1981 said:


> Great numbers!
> 
> Any idea when c2uner or port flashing will be available on the mk6?
> 
> ...


the OBD2 encrytion is severely much more complex. 
i dont think it will be any time soon.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

so i am guessing this tune doesn't apply to a late model mk5 (09)? seems every tune is either 05-08 or mk6 exclussive


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

rabbitlvr said:


> so i am guessing this tune doesn't apply to a late model mk5 (09)? seems every tune is either 05-08 or mk6 exclussive



We presently have software for ALL 2.5 engines, from 2005.5 - 2012 

CLICK for 2005.5 - 2012 2.5 NA SOFTWARE


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

C2Motorsports said:


> We presently have software for ALL 2.5 engines, from 2005.5 - 2012
> 
> CLICK for 2005.5 - 2012 2.5 NA SOFTWARE


Even us Passats???


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you have an updated dealer list?


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

ttracing83 said:


> Do you have an updated dealer list?


This sometimes works...


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

fiddypassat said:


> This sometimes works...


Except when it's outdated.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

ttracing83 said:


> Do you have an updated dealer list?



We have recently transitioned everything over to www.C2Motorsports.com, please use this URL as it is up to date. We of course would always welcome your call direct if prefer. Please call us and one of our knowledgeable sales members would be more than happy to help you.

c2


----------



## drewstylz (Aug 3, 2012)

guess you guys arent checking the other threads

i have a stock car now and am mostly interested in the optimizations the software provides (rev hang removal, etc). should i decide to upgrade my car components later, will i be able to flash/change settings on my own or do i need to take it back to the shop? is there any extra cost associated with this change?

how long will this flash take? closest C2 dealer appears to be Dubwerks in Libertyville, IL and they're an hour away from me. i work 2nd shift so its hard to find free days


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

drewstylz said:


> guess you guys arent checking the other threads
> 
> i have a stock car now and am mostly interested in the optimizations the software provides (rev hang removal, etc). should i decide to upgrade my car components later, will i be able to flash/change settings on my own or do i need to take it back to the shop? is there any extra cost associated with this change?
> 
> how long will this flash take? closest C2 dealer appears to be Dubwerks in Libertyville, IL and they're an hour away from me. i work 2nd shift so its hard to find free days


The thread response notification does not always work, and send us an email.
As always, please feel free to write or call us direct if the response rate of the internet thread is not timely.

If you change/alter/add to your project in the future and should require an update to the file, it would have to be sent back to us, as it would not be user-flashable at this time. Normal update/upgrade fees of $100 would apply.

For the 2012 application, the ECU would have to be sent to our facility, as the dealer near you is not able to flash the new ECU that the 2012 is equipped with. It would require removal from the car, as well as direct flashing to the ECU. We look forward to helping you in any way that we can.

C2


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

C2Motorsports said:


> The thread response notification does not always work, and send us an email.
> As always, please feel free to write or call us direct if the response rate of the internet thread is not timely.
> 
> If you change/alter/add to your project in the future and should require an update to the file, it would have to be sent back to us, as it would not be user-flashable at this time. Normal update/upgrade fees of $100 would apply.
> ...


Is this always the case, or can the 2012's be flashed at some dealer locations, and if so which ones (this would also be handy on the locator if it could give a description of a dealer, as well as its flashing capabilities)?


----------



## drewstylz (Aug 3, 2012)

C2Motorsports said:


> For the 2012 application, the ECU would have to be sent to our facility, as the dealer near you is not able to flash the new ECU that the 2012 is equipped with. It would require removal from the car, as well as direct flashing to the ECU. We look forward to helping you in any way that we can.


I actually have a 2010 Golf  Could I take that to the dealer?

TIA!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

fiddypassat said:


> Is this always the case, or can the 2012's be flashed at some dealer locations, and if so which ones (this would also be handy on the locator if it could give a description of a dealer, as well as its flashing capabilities)?


At this point, all of the 2010, 2011, and 2012 model cars will be required to send the ECUs to C2Motorsports


----------

